# Married 10 years together 15+...she left me on New Years Day.



## GPaizanno (Jan 18, 2011)

Just found this site while trying to cope with the biggest loss of my life...so far.

I came home to her packing up the kitchen, saying she couldn't do this anymore. My company went downhill fast a year and a half ago, at the same time we got audited by the IRS and our house went into the foreclosure/modification process. So, "anymore of this" refers to that. It was a roller coaster of emotions the entire night...from saying harsh things, to yelling and screaming, to her wanting to hold me and say how sorry she was.

The next day her moving crew showed up and she took everything. The entire living room, bedroom and most of the kitchen stuff. It was so hard to see our life together get taken out the door one piece at a time...

She called me at 6am begging me to come stay with her at her new place. I could not do it...almost on the principal alone. We met a few days later in a public place and had a 3+ hour conversation where she admitted to making this decision based on assumptions and how we would start to work on things and get back together. That was the last I've seen or heard from her...I've sent texts and emails with no response whatsoever.

Where do I go from here? At this point I don't think I could ever trust her again...should I just file for divorce or wait around for the next bomb to drop on me?


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Depends on what you want...do you want her back or to move on???

either way, you give her space...don't contact her whatsoever...if she wants you back, she'll let you know...


----------



## GPaizanno (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think I could ever fully trust her again...ever. I don't want her back. My life will be easier without her. Just hard to let go...I miss her so much, even the bad times. It's very difficult to be stuck in this empty house and get over her too. I have a new place lined up but not till the end of February.


----------

